# Feeling sad...



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

You never know maybe more of them will show up and if they don't then it's their loss. Those 3 guests will be loads of fun to hang out with and spend time with at your party because they are glad to be there. If you have too much food have leftovers for dinner the next few days. I always try to make too much food just so we can have stuff to eat on that's fun for several days after a party because it makes things easier on me. It's Halloween you have some friends coming and you will get to enjoy yourself. Enjoy it. Remember sometimes less is more. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I just went through this. Except that I had most people say they were coming, but then only 7 showed up - starting about 2 hours after it was supposed to start. 

I had leftovers galore. I was worried that the ones that did show up would think I was lame. I was worried that no one had a good time.

Then I realized:
I love leftovers. Especially finger foods. 

The ones that didn't show up were almost to a person sick - bad sick. They didn't come and get the rest of us sick. 

No one thought I was lame. They had a good time. 

Your party will be fine even if you get only 3 other people showing up. You'll have fun, everyone will have plenty to eat and your friends are not going to judge you for the others not showing. 

Deep breaths and just HAVE FUN.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I hope all your friends turn out for you. If not, their loss! We've only had one person who hasn't rsvp-ed and they wont get an invite next year! They are our neighbors. When hubby asked them about it, a week ago, they said they weren't sure if they were going to come to our party or visit a friend on their birthday. Pffft, if you have every experienced a dutch birthday visit, you'd know why this is an insult lol

MsM


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't understand it either. I go through this every yr. By now though, we've thrown so many parties everyone is used it and expecting it and we usually get a big turn out. But still to this day, I am always left wondering who's coming and who isn't because no one wants to commit. Either you want to come or you dont. I don't understand the wishy washy! And don't even get me started on the people who say they're coming and don't. I bet you have people coming that haven't told you they're coming. And if you don't, it will still be great!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

well, if you are worried about leftovers, give some to your friends to take home...doggie bags


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Boo Baby, I'm sure you had a good time anyway!! Bad news on my home front too. We actually had to CANCEL our party (for the first time in SIXTEEN YEARS!!). I have had bronchitis for almost the whole month. And it's gotten worse instead of better. (I told my doc that if she didn't stop this dratted cough, I was going to end up with six-pack abs!) So, my DH, in his infinite wisdom, made a command decision and cancelled it yesterday. That was the good news... The other news is that we still had to cook up the Three Little Pigs, so now we have about 140 POUNDS of left-over pork! Good thing I like left-overs!


----------



## Snap (Aug 30, 2009)

*yummy*

I love a pig roast.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, 'Boo Baby!!'. Sad to say, I guess you'll find out who your _true_ friends are this way. I hope things work out for you and more show up than you're expecting.


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Boo Baby, I had four people show up to my first party this year. Everyone was late. And my "best friend" left after only a few hours. And then the other people I thought were "good friends" didn't show up at all. Nobody was sick either so that was upsetting. They just went other places or sat at home from what I've already heard.

I hope your party went better. I've decided that I'll just spend all my money on my yard next year and make it amazing for the trick-or-treaters. They appreciate it, and so do the parents. And as long as someone appreciates it (even if it's just you) that's ALL that matters. You love Halloween, don't let people ruin it for you!


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope your party turned out well. Even if a few people showed up it, it is still okay. Part of the fun is the hard work and satisfaction in all your efforts. This happens to a lot of people every year. Most of the people I invited did not RSVP so I know how it feels to wonder if anyone will show. Just don't base your sense of self worth on the number of people that show; particularly this year...lotsa' competition. It takes a few years to build up a large number of regular attendees.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for all the kind words everyone. I truly appreciate it.  

I'm so sorry to hear that you have been feeling unwell and had to cancel your party ScreamQueen. Those little piggies look mighty tasty though, but 140 lbs of leftover pork is an awful lot...even someone who _LOVES _pork may begin to get a bit tired of that much leftover piggie. 

My party as it turned out was exactly as I figured it would be with the lack of responses. Only my closest friends showed up who were on the invite list (4 of them) and I ran into my neighbours earlier in the eve and invited them over (felt kind of bad that I hadn't thought of them previously) and they came over too (that was 3 people). In total from an invite list of over 30 I had 4 show and with my sweet neighbours and ourselves it totalled a rockin' 9 people. I can't say that I'm not a bit hurt today but I did my best to not dwell on it and have a good time with those who were here. And we did have a lot of fun and I have a TON of leftovers today. 

I did learn one important thing about throwing a Halloween party on Halloween night...it really took away (for me anyways) from my Halloween night with my family. I spent the last 2 weeks in hardcore preparation for this party which made me a bear to be around. On the final day I was still running and didn't have time to even do the final details on my front yard...no cobwebs or props went outside. I barely even had time to get my kids dressed or myself dressed in our costumes. Every year my Mom comes to help us with handing out candies so my hubby and I can take the kids TOT but this year she didn't. So we had decided to trade off halfway with hubby taking first TOT detail. When he came back to switch I had too much to do so I couldn't go out with the kids. All day that has really upset me...my oldest daughter is now 9 and the year is creeping up that she will want to go out with her friends instead of her parents and I spent this year in my house instead of out with her...

In short I will _NEVER _waste my Halloween night on a party again. For me now my focus is on my family and creating our own memories of my most favourite holiday. I'm not saying that I will never throw a party again, but just not on _THE _night, or at least not until my children are past the age of TOT.


----------



## Bobcats110 (Oct 23, 2007)

*TOT Night, never again....*

Boo Baby, glad your close friends showed up and that you were able to have your neighbors join the fun as well.

I have to agree with your sentiments on doing the party on TOT night. I think it really killed mine. I didn't go all out like usual (at least inside - outside display got a coffin added this year), and the invite list was smaller, but I think having on TOT night, with all the related chaos made people tired, and kept people tied to home later. We did ok, with two waves of people; those with little kids (like our 18m old) and then those w/o.  It was almost like the two groups traded off, so we weren't at maximum capacity but for a few minutes. I was a little bummed when the adults who came decided to go check out a HH and left around 11. I didn't know whether to feel bad or not, and talked to my wife about it. She tried talking me off the ledge saying she wouldn't feel bad, but still, they were late getting there and left a little early. Maybe I just need an expanded guest list for 2010.

Hope everyone had a great holiday. Just 363 more days.....


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

You know what, I've been having these very same feelings! I've been working my butt off for the past 2 weeks. We had a huge party for my son on the 24th and then another get together halloween night after trick or treat. Funny that I was doing most of the work for him, I feel like I haven't spent any good quality time with him in over 2 weeks. The day of his birthday I hardly ever saw him much less spent any quality time with him. I will do things differently next yr. He says he wants another halloween party but I just don't know if I'm up for it. LOL


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> You know what, I've been having these very same feelings! I've been working my butt off for the past 2 weeks. We had a huge party for my son on the 24th and then another get together halloween night after trick or treat. Funny that I was doing most of the work for him, I feel like I haven't spent any good quality time with him in over 2 weeks. The day of his birthday I hardly ever saw him much less spent any quality time with him. I will do things differently next yr. He says he wants another halloween party but I just don't know if I'm up for it. LOL


My youngest daughters birthday is the day after Halloween. So basically for my party after TOT my kids went to their Grandma's house and I didn't get to see my little girl until about 3 in the afternoon on the day of her birthday. We did do a family cake/gift thing on the Friday but it just wasn't the same. I too feel like I spent no time with her on her 3rd birthday. 

These are the little things as parents that we lock away in guilt memory that spring up throughout the years...


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Boo Baby, I hear ya sista! We had our party on Halloween night too. We had a pretty decent turn out considering we only invite a small number of people (the size of our house prevents huge invites) But at the same time, I kind of feel like I missed out on Halloween. The hubby and I were busy all day preparing...so busy that before I knew it...it was 7:30 and our first guests were showing up. I didn't get to enjoy the day like I normally would. And then the night flew by. 

Don't get me wrong, we had a great time. But I would definitely not have a party on Halloween again. I like my normal Halloween evening routine way too much.

As far as your daughters B-day goes. I totally understand how you feel. But try not to dwell on it too much. Chances are she was fine with how the day went and had a great birthday regardless of when she arrived home. It's all a learning process...and now you know that having a gathering ON Halloween doesn't work for you.


----------

